# venography



## Shirleybala (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi mindys,
For this report my codes are 36005, 36005-59, 75820 am i correct.
What i have to do for additional angiography.

      Initially a 22 gauge angiocath was placed at the level of the
      wrist.  Contrast was injected and digital subtraction venography
      was performed centered over the forearm.  Although there was no
      extravasation, the forearm veins were very small caliber and the
      patient complained of pain upon injection.  Therefore a second 22
      gauge angiocath was placed in an antecubital vein, through which
      the remainder of the venogram was performed.  Contrast was
      injected and digital subtraction venography was performed from
      level of the elbow joint to the right atrium in multiple stations.


----------



## kusuma (Aug 27, 2008)

*Venography Query*

Hey Shirley,

I guess ur codes are correct.
We have one additional code 75774 but can be used only for selective cath placement. 

Regards,
Dr Kusuma.


----------



## MLS2 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I would just do the 75820 with the 2 punctures also.


----------



## Shirleybala (Aug 27, 2008)

Can 75774  be used for veins  , I thought it is only for arteries


----------



## Shirleybala (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks kusuma


----------



## MLS2 (Aug 28, 2008)

75774 can be used for any additional "vessel"...the code doesn't specify that it only has to be an artery.  In this case you wouldn't need it though.


----------



## Hariharan (Aug 31, 2008)

The injection can be billed twice 36005, 36005-59 but the venography is billed only once.I think this itself enough to bill the Venography and injection...


Thanks
HariHaran

Regarding this for further information from Walt email supports the above my conclusion

The code is question is described as follows:

75774 Angiography, selective, each additional vessel studied after basic examination, radiological supervision and interpretation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)

Therefore by definition it follows that a venogram ( radiography of a vein) is an angiogram, and 75774 is to be used for selective venograms after the basic exam.

Walt


----------



## Shirleybala (Sep 7, 2008)

But 75774 is in arteriography section know,


----------



## MLS2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Per the CSI Navigator for Interventional Radiology, 75774 is also listed in the venous section for "Selective, each additional vessel studied after basic examination"


----------

